

How to email journalists without wasting their time - pixelate
http://www.promoterapp.com/blog/how-to-email-journalists

======
nitin_flanker
Apart from the points that you mentioned in your posts, that are commendable
and actionable, one should try to get into radar of the journalist by
following him on Twitter and replying to his latest tweets.

What I think is as App development takes time, therefore, meanwhile one is
developing his app, he/she should make a list of potential journalist that
he/she is going to send email later.

After making that list, consider following them on Twitter, reply to their
tweets for quiet some time and then if you will send email to them, your odds
of getting through increases.

